# 2013 LAPC Pageant of Pigeons



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LAPC Pageant of Pigeons is coming up next week. I'm going next Saturday. If you like pigeons and have never been to a large pigeon show, this is a must see for you .. parking costs $5.00, no admission fee, and pigeon eye candy everywhere .. it's really amazing! 

PAGEANT of PIGEONS

November 21-23, 2013
National Orange Show Fairgrounds
Dumas Building
689 South E Street
San Bernardino, CA 92408


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Are you taking birds? I'm taking a few Figuritas and a couple Frillbacks.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

I will to go to the show.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I cant wait for the pics, I wish I could go to a show like that we don't have really big shows here.
Dave


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

When i saw the word pageant, I thought fashion and imagined a cropper wearing a dress


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

4100+ birds entered this year including nearly 500 pouters and Croppers. I will be there with Horseman Pouters, Brunner Croppers, Old German Croppers, Pomeranian Pouters, German Modenas, and Berlin Short Face tumblers. See you all there Charlie


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I will be there Thursday and Saturday


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hope to see/meet any Pigeon-Talkers who may be there on Saturday. Had a post from Diane Jacky that the entry count is now well over 4400! She also said that parking is free this year .. can't beat that .. free parking and no admission .. you just gotta go there and enjoy!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Free! I love free!  I'm taking my camera and I have my phone for extra pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here Are The Photos From The 2013 Pageant Of Pigeons*

Hope you enjoy the photos!

www.rims.net/2013LAPCPageantOfPigeons


----------

